# I did it



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The last two days have been in the 90s and poor Willow is dying. She won't go in the puppy pool and I don't have AC. I was feeling bad about not letting the groomer cut her down so I got the clippers out and just did it. 
I have been reading on here and watching video. Its not perfect but not bad. I took a lot of but it does not look it. Here is before and after. The before is after a dig in the mud.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Donna she looks lovely, well done you ..... Come here Jake xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good job. She will feel so much more comfortable now. As she won't go in the pool we found those bandanas with crystals in that you wet and put in the fridge very useful for tying round their necks when the heat is difficult for them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks soooo cute!!! and so soft!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like you've done a great job.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks good to me (although looking on a smaller screen than usual!). Well done.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks marvelous Good job!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Donna .. omg that is so good .. you should see my latest groom ummmm (maybe not actually) shall we say I got a bit carried away when grooming Picnic yesterday .. I was looking at her marking and thought lets see what it looks like really short. She is soooo short, looks like a brindle greyhound actually but what a velvet coat she has and the markings are lovely, plus she is so comfortable with it. She went out last night in the wet field and came home only to have a quick blaster of the dryer on each paw but Fudge took ages to dry off ... so many pros to a short coat I think!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Great job Donna! Willow looks so soft and munchy she will feel much more comfortable now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was nervous and she was nervous. I couldn't bring myself to sting her up on the grooming table (mine looks kind of like a hangman noose) and it is on the back deck which is really hot right now. My solution (good thing i am not doing this all the time) I filled a spoon with peanut butter and taped it to the counter


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Willow looks fab, you did a great job. 
I daren't go near Binky really, i am terrible with a pair of scissors...just ask my daughter...who when she was one I decided I would cut her fringe...I couldn't however get it straight so had to keep cutting higher and higher until she actually had no fringe left


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You did a great job Donna. She is such a darling! I'm impressed!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I re-did it today when I saw all the spots I missed. Her coat is so fine it slips through the comb.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're doing a great job! Are you taking classes?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You're doing a great job! Are you taking classes?


We don't have any around here. I am just reading stuff, watching videos and crossing my fingers . Between the two dogs it costs me 120$ every six weeks so I am learning on my own. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

